

Ask HN: How much traffic is generated by upvotes on HN? - JeremyKolb

Just wondering if anyone has explored this question. I know it's not going to be an exact relationship and it will probably produce an exponential effect, but has there been any data gathered about this? the value of an upvote on HN?
======
chups
I may say 50 to 100. It could be up to 250 I suppose if you have a very catchy
title.

